# A New Dad In Town!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Mistvald Loft has 2 new babies, hatched this morning!! Congrats to our newest dad, a VERY proud *Navigator* - an (approx) 8 yr old Homer/Roller cross.










Pictures of the babies & mom in a few days....


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on the new babies! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

awesome, Congrats !!

enjoy !


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats ladies. I hope those little ones appreciate the fact that they have just been born into the best home and family they could have ever imagined.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*What a nice thing to say, Jim!!

Well, we now know who mom is and, as SHE was born here about 2 yrs ago, that makes these babies GREAT-grand birds!!

Zephyr (new mom):









Here's Dad (Calypso - left), Mom (Atlantis - right), with Zephyr (and Zephyr's brother, Cayman) at 1 week old : 









Here are Calypso (Grandpa), Zephyr (Mom), and Navigator (Dad) together.*









So ... Calypso (white) & Atlantis (white & brown) produced Zephyr (white) and Cayman (white w/brown specks) Zephyr then paired with Navigator - a very dark (black) bird with lots of white under-feathers and beautiful iridescent blue, green & purple neck feathers. Fully white feathering hides another color underneath and that unknown color can be ANYTHING. Experience tells us that the MOM's coloring seems to be dominant over the DAD's. There is no way to know what color the babies will be and it'll be a couple weeks before there are ANY real feathers. For now - they're covered in yellow fuzz and ... um ... NOT cute!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

And here they are!!! *Darwin* has the full dark beak and *Beagle* (well, of course!!







) has the spotted beak. They are 3 days old, covered only with yellow down (_AND_ mom or dad), are about 1/2 the size of a sparrow, and their eyes won't open for another couple days.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I knew I'd catch grief from some (you KNOW who you are) if I didn't keep this updated!! SO! Here are Darwin & Beagle at 1 wk old. Eyes are open and feather quills have started to come in. Looks like Darwin (front) may end up being a bit darker than Beagle .....


----------

